
Levi Strauss to use lasers instead of people to finish jeans - e2e4
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-43217596
======
westurner
> The firm says the new techniques will reduce chemical use and make the way
> in which jeans are faded, distressed and ripped more efficient.

Yes, but can they make them as comfortable as this pair I've been working on
for many years?

Can they sew/weave cool patches in?

